# Possible Additives?



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I just was browsing a garden center site and I stumbled upon something interesting, Shultz has come up with a slow-release
plant food(granules) which are loaded with macros...I just want to ask whether it would be suitable for aquarium use? Any possible risks?

Here's the link-
http://www.homeharvest.com/timereleasefertilizer.htm


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Urea, NH4= very bad= algae

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Adam (Oct 19, 2004)

I dont see Urea listed in the ingredients... am I just not seeing it?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Schultz Multi Cote(8.60% Ammoniacal Nitrogen; 9.40% Nitrate Nitrogen) is the only one on the list which doens't have N derived from urea. So is it still bad to use Tom or anyone?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I believe Nitrogen and ammonical nitrogen are the 2 forms found in Flourish N, although I might be wrong. Check Seachem's website and look up Fl. nitrogen


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

As I said:

NH4= bad
Urea which quickly decompses to NH4 in water= bad

A couple of these do not have urea but all have NH4(ammoniaical nitrogen=> NH4).

SeaChem has a bound form of NH4, it's "chelated" in a sense, but I doubt it is in a high concentration nor that available otherwise it would cause algae.

So will it help your plants more?
No, not anymore than fish/food + KNO3.

The fert's listed are for terrestial systems, not aquatic ones.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

